# Hydraulic Problems Manitou MT425CP



## stevcolx (Jun 6, 2012)

I have an old Manitou Maniscopic MT 425 CP. 1985 model. Recently the hydraulics started to not respond properly. I topped up the Hydraulic Oil which didn't make a difference. Yesterday I started it and tried to get the boom up. As per the video it just went up a bit then stopped then went up then stopped. On and on until it eventually got to the top. 




I let the boom go down quickly and some hydraulic oil came out of the reservoir cap. Yikes! Been trying since to raise the boom but it just does the same but with no oil coming out. 

Any ideas as to what can be wrong?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if you have a little pump cavitation going on caused by the low oil situation. Have you noticed if the hydraulic oil is a bit foamy or anything like that? Will the boom extend more easily than trying to lift the boom?


----------



## stevcolx (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. Doesn't matter if is is boom up or telescopic in and out. Does the same. I did however notice that the Oil was a little milky. I wonder if a Hydraulic Oil change would be better than just a top up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If the oil is a little milky, you have water in the system. Another issue may be the type of oil that is in the hydraulics. What are you using? Not sure what your unit takes, but I see that others is am ISO VG 46 Hydraulic fluid..... a lot of it!
I found this for the MT625, section 3 page 6.
https://fliphtml5.com/ejtnq/zjth/basic/101-126

There was a question on the site earlier about hydraulic oil coming out of the filler, and one of the reasons was the pump sucking air and oil blowing int the tank, rather than flowing. Could the tank still be low on oil? 
Unless you are using Aquacent fire resistant oil, which looks like milk, you may want to plan on an oil change in the future...


----------



## stevcolx (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll change the oil I think! Anywhere I can get a manual for my Manitou MT425CP?


----------

